# Facebook ChristTTmas pics



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Ok guys...get your cameras out!!

During the month of December, we will vary the cover picture on our Facebook page to a variety of Christmas themed TT pictures

https://www.facebook.com/TTOwnersClub

First up is Peter Spencer










Attach your photos to this post and we'll randomly select pictures to take centre stage

Get snapping!!


----------

